# Best C-Sharp Books for Beginners?



## alienationware (Jun 15, 2008)

How did you learn to program C-Sharp?  What materials did you use?

Frankly, I find C-Sharp for Dummies really annoying.  Spends like forever talking about classes/objects/inheritance/polymorphism when another book covers the gist of it in 25 pages.  Couldn't bring myself to finish for Dummies, which is why I'm asking around.  Also, I hate the stupid banking examples for Dummies gives.


----------



## Emperor_nero (Jun 15, 2008)

Well those things are really important concepts. Any good book you get well talk in length about them.


----------

